# Bags Of Grain In Western Sydney



## BennyBrewster (28/9/09)

Where do you guys get your bags of grain from? Specifically guys in the Hills area.


----------



## nifty (28/9/09)

Pat at Absolute Home Brew is pretty good.

http://www.absolutehomebrew.com.au


----------



## rosswill (28/9/09)

I understand Country Brewer will get you some Joe White bags.


----------



## Armstrong (28/9/09)

rosswill said:


> I understand Country Brewer will get you some Joe White bags.



That's correct ... we hold a couple of tons of Joe White at Girraween and send them out to the other stores, cracked or not, on request.


----------



## Pumpy (28/9/09)

nifty said:


> Pat at Absolute Home Brew is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.absolutehomebrew.com.au



I agree Nifty Pat always has a good range of German and English and Belgian Malts 

he always seems to have what I want. 

and he is an all grain brewer so he knows what he is on about .

I try to support him as much as I can because he always has the right hops and often a good range of yeast .

he seems to have a good turn around of his stuff as it always seems fresh .

best to phone him if you have a trip out there to check he has the stock you want .

Pumpy


----------



## gap (28/9/09)

I can also recommend Pat at Absolute homebrew.

He ususally has a great selection of AG products , hops and grain 
and is a very knowledgeable All Grain Brewer.

Also you can preorder Wyeast each month , check his website.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## BennyBrewster (28/9/09)

Absolute homebrew is $65+ a bag which seems a bit pricey, I guess $10 extra a bag isnt much to pay to help support a local store that stocks fresh ingredients.


----------



## beers (28/9/09)

+1 for Absolute Homebrew. Pat has a good selection, gives good advice, & is always up for a chat.


----------



## Pollux (28/9/09)

I still love the fact the usual conversation with Pat goes along the line of 

"Afternoon Pat"
"Hey Tim, want a beer"
"Sure"


It may well be an awesome marketing idea to keep people in the store longer, but either way it's great.


----------



## dpadden (28/9/09)

Pollux said:


> I still love the fact the usual conversation with Pat goes along the line of
> 
> "Afternoon Pat"
> "Hey Tim, want a beer"
> ...




mmmm...he had a nice pilsner going on the weekend too.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pumpy (29/9/09)

BennyBrewster said:


> Absolute homebrew is $65+ a bag which seems a bit pricey, I guess $10 extra a bag isnt much to pay to help support a local store that stocks fresh ingredients.



My Sentiment exactly .

Pumpy


----------



## Phrak (29/9/09)

The Hills Brewers Guild has sponsorship with Dave's Home Brew at Nth Sydney..

You should come along to our Club Night at North Rocks Pizzeria - tonight, 7:30pm.


----------

